# Tajima error code 267



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know this code 267. It's on a 15 head TME-DC-915.
Thanks


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Tajima Error 2B7
Please load data first.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Not 2B7
It's 267 two six seven


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you sure?


211: Main shaft not at fixed position. Spin manually or use the ATH function.
225: Stitching outside of cap frame space.
281: Color change cannot reach needle position. Check for bind. Check potentiometer.
291: Thread break.
2B1: Tape reader error. No reader is detected.
2B2: Tape reader error. Data is corrupted.
2B3: Tape reader error. End code data is incorrect.
2B4: Tape reader error. Data is out of order. Please reset all units.
2B5: Sequin data has an error.
2B6: Tape reader error. No data coming in.
2B7: Please load data first.
2B8: Trying to run machine while data is still loading.
2B9: Memory writing error. Try erasing all memory.
2BA: Memory full. Erase designs.
2BB: Cannot frame back any more.
2BC: No data in memory here.
2C2: Incorrect option, please change.
2CE: Beam sensor is tripped, make sure both mirrors are aligned.
311: Main motor not spinning. Check the S-card if it is active. Check main shaft if it is bound.
312: Main shaft encoder giving incorrect signal. Check connections.
316: The S-card is giving an error signal. Check card.
322: The X-card is giving an error signal. Check card.
323: The Y-card is giving an error signal. Check card.
382: Color change motor is not moving. Check for binds. Check connections.
383: The color change location is not valid for running the head. Please check or re-center.
3D1: Battery error.
3D6: CPU card detects problem with main program. Reinstall.
B01: Floppy disk format is not correct. Is the disk bad, or the floppy drive configured correctly?
B02: Floppy file system is not correct. Is the disk bad, or the floppy drive configured correctly?
B03: Floppy is marked as read-only.
B04: Floppy drive says no disk is inserted. Check drive configuration.
BC1: No tajima designs found.
BC2: Cannot overwrite same name design.
BC4: Floppy write failed. Re-try.
BC5: Floppy disk is full.
C01: No response to floppy drive activation signal. Check drive configuration.
1B1: Stop due to frame stepping.
1B2: Stop due to stop code.
1B3: Stop due to end of design.
1B4: Stop due to thread trim.
1B5: Stop due to sequin code.
1C1: Stop due to stop button.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Positive, I could take s pic.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Just sayin, at PRI's Tajima manual there is no 267 error.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, go at it from a different angle, load a design from the machines memory and see if you still get the error.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

It happpened in the middle of a job. I don't want to take it off unless I have to.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, so your just stitching along and then the machine stops with that error code?


----------

